# 2010 Doves



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondering how everyone did opening day
I got my limit by 11


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Aint seen crap!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Nothing here. Going to try again this weekend.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Big Country were you on a private or public field? just curious the public field reports down this way haven't been to good


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Did anyone go down to Deercreek to hunt Doves? I was thinking about going out there tomorrow....


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

no doves here ,,although the Geese came out of no where sorry for there luck,yes we had steel shot,,and plugged guns,,doves were thick last year,,not this year,,,


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

2 limits here, 2 of us hunting this morning. hunt was awesome this morning...
shooting was 100% awful... terrible... sad...

called it quits at 9:45 so I could take Addie home since it was getting hot.

Had 20 birds in the bag then.

Went to Ithaca Gun Company at lunch

Went back out at 6pm, this time three of us. dropped another 9 doglessm due to the heat, 3 still missing.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

I was on a public field just outside of fremont. I know of at 4 limits tacken out of the field i was hunting. Going back tonight around 6 pm to try the evening shoot hopefully it will be as good as opening day.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

big country u huntin 198? its a good field jus crowwwddeeddddddd


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

pickerel creeks white barn its on CR. 254 not to bad only 5 people i the field at first light. doves all over the place very nice for opening day.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I did not make it out to our good field on opening morning. As a result I managed 5 birds in an alternative spot. My group that hunted our good field took a 4 man limit. Went thursday morning to our honey hole and got another 4 man by 0839. Going to give them a little rest and get after them again next week.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Anyone been to Deer Creek? I missed opening day and was wondering if there were any doves still using the fields.

Most years it's over after a few days.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

been only able to hunt for a few hours so far.i have taken 14 in 3 days and my buddy took 6 in 2 days.not seeing many birds this but,having a blast decoying them in.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

From talking with others, the general thought is these are still mainly "local" birds and the larger migratory flocks haven't been through yet due to warmer than usual weather in Canada. Gives me hope.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Went out yesterday with a buddy and came up empty handed but managed to watch a few fly just out of range.


----------

